# Rainbow Rhombodera!



## Precarious (Feb 28, 2012)

One of my L4 nymphs has really unique colors. The rest are standard green with yellow/tan raptors.

Anyone out there that I sold to have any this color? If so, maybe we should try to breed them to boost the mutation.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like stained glass!


----------



## beatsnotbombs (Feb 28, 2012)

Amazing! those look pretty awesome


----------



## agent A (Feb 28, 2012)

It's so cute!!!


----------



## gripen (Feb 28, 2012)

My old Rhomboderas were this color all the way until adult.


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll have to take a closer look. :detective: Mine are doing well and shields are starting to show. I lost one to a mismolt early, but the rest are good.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 28, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'll have to take a closer look. :detective: Mine are doing well and shields are starting to show. I lost one to a mismolt early, but the rest are good.


I darkened these photos up to bring out the colors but if you have any like it you'll see all these colors - just a little lighter. The most noticeable thing is the amount of red/orange tint in the raptors and underside, and the purple on top of the head. I can spot this one from across the room. Very noticeable when the nymphs are side by side. I have a couple others with a little of this coloration but not nearly as extreme as this one.


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 28, 2012)

lloks really cool, specialy seeing it throughout the whole body.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 28, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'll have to take a closer look. :detective: Mine are doing well and shields are starting to show. I lost one to a mismolt early, but the rest are good.


Some quick comparison shots...


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah, you can defo see the major difference, very very cool.


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 28, 2012)

So neat!


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah - I had some "Red Flash" (at least that's what they were calling them) last year, that looked like that. But the orange, browns and pinks were essentially just red. I gave them away at an early stage, so never saw the adult form.


----------



## twolfe (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful! I'm guessing you won't be sending me that one....


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Feb 28, 2012)

Awsome i wonder if it will turn out like my solid orange stalli i showed you  strange we are getting this from two different rombodera species as my rombodera sp from your stock seem all green i will go through them all tomorrow and check for sure


----------



## LLCoolJew (Feb 28, 2012)

SPECTACULAR!!!

(as usual!!!)


----------



## Precarious (Feb 29, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Beautiful! I'm guessing you won't be sending me that one....


If we had swapped earlier you might have ended up with the red one. It only started showing this last molt.

I'm really hoping the color holds as it matures. Would be completely awesome to get photos of that! Chrisp's orange stalli is pretty cool.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 29, 2012)

beautiful colors!


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 29, 2012)

None of mine have those colors. Maybe after another molt something will show.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice Color Wish I had one...


----------



## EXOPET (Feb 29, 2012)

could be due to specific care? were the humidity and / or temp different prior to moulting? If not then it could possibly be genetic...

I suppose time will tell


----------



## Rick (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks really neat. Hopefully the color doesn't change.


----------



## rs4guy (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Idolofreak (Mar 2, 2012)

Preeetty!!! :tt1:


----------



## Sticky (Dec 6, 2012)

What about feeding them crix with coloring in them? Some things are effected and their colors are changed.


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

Sticky said:


> What about feeding them crix with coloring in them? Some things are effected and their colors are changed.


doesn't really work with mantises

i've fed crix carotene filled foods and the mantises just squeezed out the orange stomach contents

now if it was a firebelly toad eating the cricket...


----------

